# Cast SEM-like Large Plenum / Velocity Stacks & AEB Runners for "homebrew" intake manifold. Opinions?



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Okay guys, my buddies and I have been toying around with this idea as an additional option for us 1.8T guys.... Now, I know nothing about welding or machining so I don't have or know all the answers ... but like I said this idea came up as another intake manifold option.

So theres a website that manufactures cast JDM type manifolds that piece together. The guy who fabricated and welded my manifold is going to put one of their pieced together manifold on his car and this is where the idea came from.

Plenum






























> This is our End Feed plenum design with a Q45 Nissan throttle body pattern with a 3.22" (82mm) bore. The main flange is drilled and tapped for our bolt on plenum design, you can use one of our plenum flanges and easily put the pieces together to meet your needs or give us a call for a custom manifold estimate. We've tested our bolt on flange to over 100 PSI. We've also set it up with clearance to accept our 4 port velocity stack plate when bolted to a flange making velocity stacks an easy, affordable option in your custom intake build.
> 
> The plenum has a 3.4 liter volume and 4 - 1/8" NPT port for vacuum fittings. The bolting flange is threaded for 10 - 6mm bolts.
> 
> Q45 throttle body, throttle cable bracket and velocity stacks sold separately.























> This blank flange is all ready profiled and drilled to work with any of our bolt on plenums. The main body is left blank so you can do your own port placement to fit in the plenum opening where you want it. Made from 6061 billet plate to guarantee clean welds.


 Then something like this for velocity stacks










Made to fit the AEB intake manifold runners

and finally

the chopped AEB runners.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

Post a link where you buy the plenum and plate!!


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Looks like a nice piece:thumbup: subscribed Id mate it to an ADR mani/runners though


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

schwartzmagic said:


> Okay guys, my buddies and I have been toying around with this idea as an additional option for us 1.8T guys.... Now, I know nothing about welding or machining so I don't have or know all the answers ... but like I said this idea came up as another intake manifold option.


 that dont help my 1.8t none


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

manufacturer is Excessive


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

i have an adr intake...and i think im gonna get this thing. have to email excessive and ask about the velocity stack spacing


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

my adr intake is not with me at the moment. does anyone know the port spacing on the round side?? 

i know they are about 2in OD, but how far apart??


----------



## PSUCorrado (Sep 11, 2006)

http://www.xcessivemanufacturing.com/GenWebPage.ihtml?formid=1


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

very nice thanks for sharing:thumbup:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Sorry guys... I forgot to post the link last night... 

The company is xcessive manufacturing and they make all kinds of JDM parts.

I figured if its good enough to make over 700whp on my friend's 240, its good enough for the 1.8T


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

They also make a plenum that feeds from the bottom middle similar to Ed's GTI







































> This is our Side Feed plenum design with a blank throttle body flange. It comes pre bored to 2.75" (70mm) but can be bored to 3.56" (90mm). We can typically put your throttle bore and bolt pattern in for you for an additional $38.00. Please contact us prior to ordering for a custom pattern/machining.
> The main flange is drilled and tapped for our bolt on plenum design, you can use one of our plenum flanges and easily put the pieces together to meet your needs or give us a call for a custom manifold estimate. We've tested our bolt on flange to over 100 PSI. We've also set it up with clearance to accept our 4 port velocity stack plate when bolted to one of our flanges making velocity stacks an easy, affordable option in your custom intake build.
> The plenum has a 3.5 liter volume and 4 - 1/8" NPT port for vacuum fittings. The bolting flange is threaded for 10 - 6mm bolts.
> Q45 throttle body, throttle cable bracket and velocity stacks sold seperately.


 
So in case you're doing a sidewinder and need to route everthing like Eds :laugh:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Something I thought was pretty bad ass about these plenums was the volume these plenums hold...

3.4L vs 2.75L for other ones available to us.

Just trying to make a contribution here for the 1.8T community.

I'm still trying to decided whether to go with one of these or not. The not reason being that my fabricator buddy is swamped with work and I don't know how long I'd have to wait for him to get to and finish it vs waiting for something like the SEM which is ready to go...

Hrrrmmmmm


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2-00...ccessories&hash=item2a0b69559d#ht_1684wt_1002 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Billet-2-Veloci...cycle_Parts&hash=item4aa054c270#ht_1352wt_905 



















here is an ADR and a regular cut small port. 

looks like a nice home brew method. 

nothing wrong with RMR of course.....


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

schwartzmagic said:


> Just trying to make a contribution here for the 1.8T community.


 Great contribution:thumbup: 

Not sure how affordable a manifold will be by the time you are done with it but if you can weld then this could be a viable option for you.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

INA said:


> Great contribution:thumbup:
> 
> Not sure how affordable a manifold will be by the time you are done with it but if you can weld then this could be a viable option for you.


 :thumbup:

I'm not a welder but a good friend of mine is. He's made this










and this



















and welds aluminum no problem. So I'm exploring my options and thinking about doing something different. A used AEB intake manifold can be purchased for as low as $50. Add this plenum ($245) the plate ($38) the velocity stacks ($68) and you're looking at a little over $400 in parts. If you can weld you're good. If you can't, then find a friend who can and they'll do it for some :beer:. 

:thumbup:


----------



## CD155MX (Dec 18, 2007)

This would be nice for someone who is trying to make their own manifold setup and want it to look OEM-ish. :thumbup:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

CD155MX said:


> This would be nice for someone who is trying to make their own manifold setup and want it to look OEM-ish. :thumbup:


 Exactly....


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

schwartzmagic said:


> Exactly....


 I looked at the website yesterday and am concerned that you cant get this in pieces. They have kits but nothing on the site shows that you can get just the plenum. Did you email them and confirm its possible or know if its possible?


----------



## PSUCorrado (Sep 11, 2006)

http://www.xcessivemanufacturing.com/merchant.ihtml?id=44&step=2 

All the different plenums there.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

you are assuming the velocity stack and plate spacing for the runners is universal...its not.....thats why i said i have to measure the port spacing.


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

PSUCorrado said:


> http://www.xcessivemanufacturing.com/merchant.ihtml?id=44&step=2
> 
> All the different plenums there.


 Looks like i was very tired yesterday, thanks man :thumbup:


----------



## Lysholmrado (Oct 10, 2001)

very nice if it will be a affordable solution to get a great flowing intake with options for large and small port engines. also a option to upgrade to large port in the future for people that are still on AWP heads. I would think this would benefit the 1.8t community. get some flow numbers up compared to the SEM APR and ROSS manifolds. if its comparable or better then it would be great!


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

DO ET! 

And the plate for the velocity stacks would be universal and have to measure and cut the holes urself which would prolly be the hardest part. The rest is just chopping the aeb plenum off then welding everything together.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

no, not universal..... 

youd have to have the runners all angled and such...which would be bad.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Lysholmrado said:


> very nice if it will be a affordable solution to get a great flowing intake with options for large and small port engines. also a option to upgrade to large port in the future for people that are still on AWP heads. I would think this would benefit the 1.8t community. get some flow numbers up compared to the SEM APR and ROSS manifolds. if its comparable or better then it would be great!


 I think I might do it. I need to talk to my fabricator buddy to see when he can get this done for me. He has like 4-5 cars ahead of me, including his own, so I dunno how long it would take him. if not, I might have another welder I can talk to. The good thing is that bozo below here has an SEM mani we can swap and compare the results to just for sh!tz n giggles. Would be too funny if it outperformed it. 



04 GLI Luva said:


> DO ET!
> 
> And the plate for the velocity stacks would be universal and have to measure and cut the holes urself which would prolly be the hardest part. The rest is just chopping the aeb plenum off then welding everything together.


 Yeah I know. The more I think about it the more I wanna do it. What I need to figure out is the hemi tb fitting on this. Gotta check out these parts in person as my local buddy already has it all at his shop (AEB intake mani, Hemi TB, and the plenums & velocity stacks). I will keep you all updated when I figure it all out and will also take pictures of everything side by side so you guys can see for yourselves. 

eace:


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

and just incase anyone is wondering like i was the hemi 80mm tb can bolt up to the q45 tb flange ...i took one off a customers car and matched them up 


























and the donor car lol :laugh: 
























[email protected] psi pump gas :laugh:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

kamahao112 said:


> and just incase anyone is wondering like i was the hemi 80mm tb can bolt up to the q45 tb flange ...i took one off a customers car and matched them up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Damn!!!! lol, you beat me to it. Thats very good to know. I was actually going to take the hemi 80mm and try bolting it to the plenum just to make sure since my friend has them both at him shop. I'll still do that for comparisons sake. This is only reinforcing me wanting to guinea pic this manifold on my car lol.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh I forgot to mention my friend Karey's 240 made over 700+whp on his old build. I'll take a pic of the dyno and he even twisted his reinforced custom racing drive shaft at one point  This is same drive shaft is hanging on the wall right under the dyno lol.... Siiiiiick... I think he has a video of him racing a bike.... Gonna search it and post it here.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

yea if you put two of the bolt holes perfect then the other two will be of by like 1/8th in but if you split the difference then they are off by like a 16th or less and the q45 tb bolt spread being smaller ...so if you were to use the stock vw/audi tb bolts (5mm allen heads) there is enough room to get it bolted to the q45 tb flange but anything bigger you may have to drill the hemi tb 1 size bigger :thumbup:


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

schwartzmagic said:


> Oh I forgot to mention my friend Karey's 240 made over 700+whp on his old build. I'll take a pic of the dyno and he even twisted his reinforced custom racing drive shaft at one point  This is same drive shaft is hanging on the wall right under the dyno lol.... Siiiiiick... I think he has a video of him racing a bike.... Gonna search it and post it here.


 whoa nice :thumbup: yea this 240 belongs to my friend sam who got deployed a month ago so while he is in the big sand box i am going to add a few things .. WMI,cams and more boost ...


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Said 240 v GSX-R 1000





 
You can also see more of his runs and what not under kedbmx on you tube...


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

dope :thumbup:


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

mail man came today and got some new toys to play with :laugh:

























sem vs excessive man. side feed plenum w/ q45 tb flange and aeb runners now with a hemi tb bolted to it :laugh: going to weld it tomorrow and will throw up more pics when its all finished :thumbup:


----------



## bootymac (Apr 19, 2005)

Awesome! I'd love to see some pictures of the plenum interior once it's all together :thumbup:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

kamahao112 said:


> mail man came today and got some new toys to play with :laugh:
> 
> sem vs excessive man. side feed plenum w/ q45 tb flange and aeb runners now with a hemi tb bolted to it :laugh: going to weld it tomorrow and will throw up more pics when its all finished :thumbup:


 
Damn it man lol... You move fast. I haven't even had a chance to look for an AEB intake manifold and hemi tb. :banghead:

lol.... 

Were you able to use their velocity stacks or not? Do you plan on dyno-ing anytime soon? And/or also doing a back-to-back comparison? Let me know how it goes. :thumbup:


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

nice, id make one for someone using my ADR runner (large port) that would attach with silicone couplers.....

i was going to do it for myself, but money is too tight.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

interesting:thumbup:


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

schwartzmagic said:


> Damn it man lol... You move fast. I haven't even had a chance to look for an AEB intake manifold and hemi tb. :banghead:
> 
> lol....
> 
> Were you able to use their velocity stacks or not? Do you plan on dyno-ing anytime soon? And/or also doing a back-to-back comparison? Let me know how it goes. :thumbup:


lol :laugh: cant use their round velocity stacks with the oval aeb runners .. so i am just going to carve out my own bigger oval velocity stacks in the plate that the runners get welded to ..after all its 3/8th thick .. more than enough to carve out a nice bevel/velocity stack in it


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

kamahao112 said:


> lol :laugh: cant use their round velocity stacks with the oval aeb runners .. so i am just going to carve out my own bigger oval velocity stacks in the plate that the runners get welded to ..after all its 3/8th thick .. more than enough to carve out a nice bevel/velocity stack in it


Right... I didn't think about that. I might look at my boy Karey's velocity stacks to see if there is a way we could use them somehow by modifying them. I sent a link so he could see your post. He wants to fab mine up already. I just purchased an AEB intake mani :laugh:. I guess we'll be the two guinea pigs. I might even order two plates just to test using their velocity stacks versus maching beveled velocity stacks in the plate. :thumbup:


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

These no worky? : http://www.rossmachineracing.com/ovalstack.html


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

screwball said:


> These no worky? : http://www.rossmachineracing.com/ovalstack.html


I kind of don't like those because they would sit flush with the plate. It would basically be the same thing as machining a radiused bevel to match the AEB runners. It works, but isn't a true velocity stack per se.

RMR velocity stacks










Inside of RMR intake manifold using their flush oval velocity stacks










Xcessive velocity stacks










The don't sit flush


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

If you were willing to, couldnt you just buy the velocity stacks from xcessive and separate them out by cutting then rewelding?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

the xcessive stacks are plastic, BTW.

also, i will sell one of you my ADR runners pictured on page 1.

they are large port, and round. you can weld on them, or use couplers if you want.

im also willing to just make one complete. (intake)


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

speed51133! said:


> the xcessive stacks are plastic, BTW.


lol, that doesn't look like plastic to me, but I've been known to be wrong once.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Dub-Nub said:


> If you were willing to, couldnt you just buy the velocity stacks from xcessive and separate them out by cutting then rewelding?


Thats what I'm thinking about doing. Gonna talk to my fabricator and see what he thinks and get back to you on what he says.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

pain in the ass to do a back to back comparison of the two out here..dyno time is typically $130 for 3 pulls no a/f..then..you would have to do more work due to drivers side pulls then passenger side pulls, gotta switch alot of **** around ya now?

good thing for the passenger side guys fo sho


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Vegeta Gti said:


> pain in the ass to do a back to back comparison of the two out here..dyno time is typically $130 for 3 pulls no a/f..then..you would have to do more work due to drivers side pulls then passenger side pulls, gotta switch alot of **** around ya now?
> 
> good thing for the passenger side guys fo sho


Wait, you can't use it for driver side tb? I thought you could flip it around either way?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

just got off the phone with xcessive....the velocity stack plate IS INJECTION MOLDED NYLON REINFORCED PLASTIC.

they do however sell velocity stacks that are aluminum, 
http://www.xcessivemanufacturing.com/merchant.ihtml?pid=206&step=4

but would only be good for small port manifolds, as 1.75 isnt large port size. 2in would be ideal.

http://www.xcessivemanufacturing.com/merchant.ihtml?id=44&step=2&firstid=204&continue=true


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

schwartzmagic said:


> Wait, you can't use it for driver side tb? I thought you could flip it around either way?


when chad welds it shut and such..how would i, if i used it since have an SEM with 80mm tb, flip it over when the runners bend down....

unless chad decides to weld to the backplate and i am assuming wrong, which could be the case...but your missing the point i ewas making.

i run awic, chads car probably will and most cars with an sem would have to redo their intercooler setup or alot of piping changes on the dyno just to switch sides..see what i'm saying? 

i mean, remove front end(if MKIV) nstall piping stuff,reinstall front, as well as flip mani,etc.

so i guess what i'm saying is...let someone with an engine dyno do it lol


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

I think there is some confusion on the lasts posts.

If you decide to use the screws to hold the plate to the plenum then you should be able to flip it between passenger and driver side as the holding places will match up. But this wouldnt really work unless you build a custom plate to match the AEB runners.

If you weld it, you need to decide if its passenger or driver.

To do back to back tests would be a pain because the intercooler piping would need to be switched out, that would probably be the hardest part.

Edit: edited post


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

exactly..and considering kamahao and i and his customers mostly have swapped cars for BT 1.8T's

so it would be a bit harder due to no removal front ends. but i assume chad will be welding the runners to the plate for passenger side use


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Just my .02c but APR, SEM and RMR are all using the same inlet style into the runners. APR or SEM are touted to be two of the best mani's out there, seems like a good idea to follow in their footsteps and not reinvent the wheel. I'm no engineer, so what do I know.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

kamahao112 said:


>


I have 1 AEB runners set like shown in this pic for anyone looking to build custom intake manifold . LMK  Bob.G


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

not sure where your going...but this is a build it yourself and very nice manifold..chad intends on using for passenger side cars..cos u can't purchase them,and most people can't fab


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

when i finish this manifold you will be able to flip it from driver to pass side with out changing anything but the wiring harness. the only thing that will be welded is the runners to the backing plate and the backing plate will be bolted to the plenum ..... the velocity stacks will be carved into the backing plate just like the RMR manifold....

hang tight guys pics will come soon give me a day or so ...


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

an dea u have it:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

kamahao112 said:


> when i finish this manifold you will be able to flip it from driver to pass side with out changing anything but the wiring harness. the only thing that will be welded is the runners to the backing plate and the backing plate will be bolted to the plenum .....


This is exactly what I'm talking about.... This is what I was wondering about originally when I asked if it was only gonna be passenger side tb? I was asking this because their plenum and runners and plates are modular so you can switch thing around depending on the set-up you want. Bravo......



kamahao112 said:


> the velocity stacks will be carved into the backing plate just like the RMR manifold....


This is what I think I'm going to have to end up doing. My only concern is I do not have access to a CNC machine so it might be kind of ghetto lol... I want a smooth transition for the velocity stack so I need to figure something out asap. Lets see what ends up happening, maybe Karey knows someone wih a CNC machine.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

i am going to make one jig that will be a bigger oval than the aeb runners ... place it over the opened up backing plate then trace it out on the backing plate and hand port it to the bigger oval ... and there you have it cheap velocity stack :thumbup:


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

kamahao112 said:


> i am going to make one jig that will be a bigger oval than the aeb runners ... place it over the opened up backing plate then trace it out on the backing plate and hand port it to the bigger oval ... and there you have it cheap velocity stack :thumbup:



like this ; ) 

























now it is finished .. well all you i gotta do is put a port for the IAT sensor then i will be done ..... THE END :laugh:


----------



## blind (Nov 26, 1999)

That came out great. How well did the stock manifold weld?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Chad
How soon can you build one and send it to me for testing?


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

INA said:


> Chad
> How soon can you build one and send it to me for testing?


Issam i can have it sent out on monday:thumbup:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

INA said:


> Chad
> How soon can you build one and send it to me for testing?





kamahao112 said:


> Issam i can have it sent out on monday:thumbup:


OMG! How awesome lol... 

Do eeeeet!


----------



## A2 16v Gli (Oct 14, 2002)

i think i am going to order one


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

A2 16v Gli said:


> i just want the plenum as well. i can use aeb runners and make my own plate.
> 
> anyone know?


The link was provided a couple posts down from mine 

http://www.xcessivemanufacturing.com/merchant.ihtml?id=44&step=2


----------



## A2 16v Gli (Oct 14, 2002)

ya i found it 30 secs after i posted..


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

kamahao112 said:


> like this ; )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That came out really good. That is exactly what we had first envisioned for the idea and then later got into talking about somehow using the velocity stacks. I'm gonna tell my bud Karey to order the plate and plenum for me Tuesday since he's a vendor or something like that. My AEB intake mani gets here today. I can't wait. Now I just need to source a hemi TB for cheap. Anyone know of any place other than ForceFed ($135) ?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

forcefed is the best place to get it and they are getting the newest version...most dealers charge alot more and take forever..


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Vegeta Gti said:


> forcefed is the best place to get it and they are getting the newest version...most dealers charge alot more and take forever..


Yeah, theirs is the cheapest I've found from any vendor. 

My bud bought one for his SEM on Ebay for $35 shipped. 

I was hoping to find something that cheap  lol... Oh well. Force Fed it is. :thumbup:


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

enjoy guys :thumbup:

i learned a few thing while making this manifold and all i can say is the next one/ones will be nicer and easier to make :laugh:


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

Like I said in another post, once I have my car up and running it would be so easy to swap that manifold and TB on my car, it would take all of 4 minutes time. I also have unlimited dyno resources too. so if you wanted, I would paypal you a deposit so you didnt think I was a creep and wanted to steal it, and I would test it for you for little to no $. I would want to do it more for learning and to see how well it performed against a stock mani and my intake I designed and built.


also if you wanted to right now, I can have it flow benched for cheap too, I will set up time with my machine shop to flow mine and yours at the same time to see how they work out.

PM me if your interested.
Mike


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

ohh and 3.4L plenum is HUGE for a 1.8T, a 2.0l or larger stroker would be a good match. also the 83MM TB is a big on the obnoxious size to for our motors. 75 seems to be the money spot and 80 is just about as big as you want to go. Not that machining a $10 piece of 1/2" plate to fit any TB under the sun and welding it on would be a hard.  Just saying.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Awesome Fab work on that manifold, looks kick a$$... Looking forward to see the testing results Issam is going to do on all these different kinds of manifolds:thumbup:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

the 3mm diff between the 80 and 83 isn't substantial and like most people have said..it owuld be slow. i have better throttle response than alot of ITB's

why should kamahao pay you to dyno it btw? it would be beneficial to us all, so that would just be greed.

i wish i could dyno it compared ot my SEM..but i have a metal coolant hose that wouldn't fit under it that goes over the alt..gotta redo that with a soft hose when i get a new rad...anyway


i think INA may do the testing with it befor eyou get your car together.


----------



## ries188 (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi,

This look very, very nice and could be an affordable alternative to SEM.


Question: will there be some sort of gasket between the runners and the plenum? Won't the pieces leak air under pressure as they are bolted together?











Other question: what valve cover is used here? It looks very nice 
Is it a standard cover or a modified one?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

So..seemss like SEM is having a hissy fit about this...I run an SEM and it rules..but this is by far a cheaper,easier way to get an upgraded manifold for any setup...unless someone has better runnerss it won't flow like an SEM..but it does, in the state kamahao made it, cost HALF as much as an SEM....so,pretty fukn awesome in my book....



Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

I don't know about half the price dude. Isn't your boy selling one of these for $700 in the classifieds w/out a TB?


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

screwball said:


> I don't know about half the price dude. Isn't your boy selling one of these for $700 in the classifieds w/out a TB?


think about the time it took me to make it .. and i sold it locally anyway ...:thumbup:


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

maybe its time to make one with ADR runners


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Oh I'm definitely not giving you grief, I followed this thread and I thought you did a great job. Calling it half the price of a SEM ain't exactly accurate.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

screwball said:


> Oh I'm definitely not giving you grief, I followed this thread and I thought you did a great job. Calling it half the price of a SEM ain't exactly accurate.



no problem .. and thanks and if you have all the means to do this yourself like i do yes it is actually less than half if you dont count your labor .... i had the aeb runner and all the tools at my shop :thumbup:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

oh, my fukn bad. getting an SEM..well, there aren't any..and after shipping..your lookin at what..950-ish...

my bad for expecting a lower price....then again, i didn't do the work and take the time...what did you do? chad saw an opportunity, and a need for a lot of people, and went ahead and did the work...no reason to complain/nit-pick.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

I like the modular stuff shown, but just to throw fuel on the fire I got my big-port SEM with an 80mm TB for $825 shipped last summer. PM Issam, I thought he said another batch was being prepped...


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Vegeta Gti said:


> getting an SEM..well, there aren't any..and after shipping..your lookin at what..950-ish....


Actually I just recieved mine a week ago from Issam, only waited 5-6 months for it but there finally getting more finished and out the door :thumbup:


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Vegeta Gti said:


> ...what did you do? chad saw an opportunity, and a need for a lot of people, and went ahead and did the work...no reason to complain/nit-pick.


What did I do? I wrote you can't add because this thing clearly is more expensive than that. I DID NOT SAY IT WASN'T WORTH IT, nor knock your friend for putting this all together - He did a great job. If this thing flows well and I did not have an RMR already I'd be in the market for one.

Calling it a steal doesn't seem appropriate unless you're the 2% of people on here that can tig weld and fabricate. The other 98% are gonna end up spending about $500-$600 to finish this thing.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

oh i agree, i think chad did amazing work..i mean..i see him almost everyday, guy is like a brother to me.

don't take it the wrong way..my SEM is the tits, i love it, changed my car's attitude..****..22whp gain nearly....i was mearly stating a rumor, and adding some fire. the forums have been dead..at yer cost..sorry man :\

and jus think, chad is the kind of guy who, he does it once, and sees all the things he can improve on, simplify, and improve on, soooo..this is jus the first.:beer::beer::beer:

kamahao112 for president!!:beer::beer:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

So glad I started this thread. I wonder when Issam is going to finish his testing. I can't wait to see dyno numbers for these things. 

AEB intake manifold [ √ ] 
Xcessive Plenum [ ] *on its way
Xcessive Plate [ ] *on its way
Hemi TB [ ] *need one


----------



## xtremvw2 (Nov 27, 2010)

i have a spare used hemi TB if that helps


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

foot.mouth.:wave:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

lol


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Glad to see you still around Don :thumbup: I can't wait to get your pretty manifold installed soon :beer:


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

Don R said:


> Thanks Bud. I'm still around and come on from time to time
> 
> I'm pleased with the SEM intake thus far. I managed to achieve what I wanted from it. Flow distribution is within 1.5% from lowest to highest. It flows very well...and it doesn't give up spool for more power. It has proven adequate for 800AWHP @ 9000 rpm without any drop-off which shows the plenum to runner ratio to be on point.
> 
> ...


Air flow master flex. 


BTW another "Homebrew" intake manifold for my 2L FSI being built using the center TB 3.5L plenum and 71mm TB , RMR oval runners and RMR oval stacks . Bob.G


----------



## Zealot (Mar 9, 2003)

ries188 said:


> Hi,
> Other question: what valve cover is used here? It looks very nice
> Is it a standard cover or a modified one?


Anyone have an answer to this? It's OEM but not sure what engine code it came on.


----------



## blind (Nov 26, 1999)

I think it's from an early aeb.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

Zealot said:


> Anyone have an answer to this? It's OEM but not sure what engine code it came on.


that is a early audi only aeb valve cover .. at least that is what i got them from .. anyway ..








i had another one but i put it on a customers car :laugh:


----------



## mattevandavis (Jun 15, 2006)

OK I have to add my 2 cents.

First that is a beautiful looking manifold. I wish I had the skill to make it. I think they would sell if they were offered.

I think the biggest thing is it can be made to a PS intake. 

That said I'd still buy a SEM. DonR knows more about the intake of the car than I can tell you about the whole engine; I cant weld and I doubt a shop will put the effort into it that was done on this project; and all the other leg work has been done by supporting vendors like Unitronic. Plug and play.

GREAT JOB and great contribution!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Isn't it a problem that the AEB cover doesn't have a PCV port? Seems like the block vent wouldn't be enough...


----------



## vwninja726 (Dec 29, 2007)

Nope :thumbup:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Any day now.....


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

And my boy getting his center fed one ready for his sidewinder set-up


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

Hey, so glad I found this thread. I am really tossing around the idea of this or an RMR intake can you still get pieces to do an RMR even? Schwartz thanks for getting my motivation and enthusiasm up on my build again. My girl is hating you though because it means less time and money for building her rabbit. LMAO!!


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

RMR would be used..this would be new :]


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

VDubDubber said:


> Hey, so glad I found this thread. I am really tossing around the idea of this or an RMR intake can you still get pieces to do an RMR even? Schwartz thanks for getting my motivation and enthusiasm up on my build again. My girl is hating you though because it means less time and money for building her rabbit. LMAO!!


 Good luck trying to find a used one since they don't make them anymore. You're welcome. Ha!



Vegeta Gti said:


> RMR would be used..this would be new :]


 Yup :snowcool:


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

*PAGE4 is MIIIINNE!!!*



Vegeta Gti said:


> RMR would be used..this would be new :]


 
Yea, that is what I meant by can you still get them. I figured they must have stopped making them since now OBX is making a total know off of their intake. lol


----------



## golf-2000-2l (Jan 20, 2010)

VDubDubber said:


> Yea, that is what I meant by can you still get them. I figured they must have stopped making them since now OBX is making a total know off of their intake. lol


Considering the sales dropped by a big amount with all other intake manifold coming out like the sem....... well they probably simply sold theyre design to OBX they probably got money that way since the OBX is an exact copy cant see any other possibilities...


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)




----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

^^ did you weld that mother****er? Looks good!


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> ^^ did you weld that mother****er? Looks good!


yup


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

wow...

thanks man for the , ive been checking on this thread every now and again, but im verty pleased with what u got together there :thumbup:


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

golf-2000-2l said:


> well they probably simply sold theyre design to OBX they probably got money that way since the OBX is an exact copy cant see any other possibilities...


This is completely false. They know all about the OBX copy, but there's not much to be done. RMR primarily machines aerospace parts, the automotive stuff was done because they're motorheads and when they introduced their manifold there was little competition.


----------



## bakana (Sep 18, 2005)

Crazy Hawaiians . What island is your shop on kamahao? Im gonna guess Oahu or Maui. I was born and raised on Kauai. I moved to the East Coast when I was 19 and we didnt have any VW scene except my buddys Corrado and another GTI, LOLZ. Its cool to see the VDUB love back home.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Feb 16, 2010)

Oahu..... Chads garage....

www.sts808.com


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> Oahu..... Chads garage....
> 
> www.sts808.com


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

bakana said:


> Crazy Hawaiians . What island is your shop on kamahao? Im gonna guess Oahu or Maui. I was born and raised on Kauai. I moved to the East Coast when I was 19 and we didnt have any VW scene except my buddys Corrado and another GTI, LOLZ. Its cool to see the VDUB love back home.


the opposite of me..moved from NoVA/DC area to Oahu...and met chad immediately..fukn standup dude with sick talent:beer: and he's kinda cute:wave::heart:


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Looking good. Could up plasma cut out the bottom plenum flange area to make the flow a bit cleaner since it won't be a bolt up piece anyhow. Of course clean up the cut after done.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

Nevaeh_Speed said:


> Looking good. Could up plasma cut out the bottom plenum flange area to make the flow a bit cleaner since it won't be a bolt up piece anyhow. Of course clean up the cut after done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you wanted to do that it would be easier,cleaner and faster just to take a grinder to it .. at that point you would need to weld the plenum to the runners ...

but in honesty i really dont think that little bit of material there would honestly do anything to improve hp.. it would be just for a piece of mind


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Reason I ask is I might wanna use this plenum for a none 4 banger application. ie 12v vr6. My brother in law is boosted and I wanna ditch the oem manifold.



Just measured the 12v manifold. It's 15" runner to runner, and 16" flange end to flange end. Anybody know the specs on the plenum weld flange?


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

http://www.xcessivemanufacturing.com/onlinestore.html?cid=44&pid=160&step=4

you have about 12 inches of usable space


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Bummer. I would have asked this in the 12v section but them guys never do anything cool.:laugh:


Guess I'll keep watching this thread and see how it turns out vs the SEM, and if close or better performance/numbers, then I'm sure I'll ditch my USRT mani.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Don R said:


> Not for anything guys and again :thumbup: to the great work but Vega has already proved that using the stock AEB runners is a restriction vs engineered hi-flow runners found on the SEM. He has reportedly gained 20-22whp with the SEM over his homebrew which featured Stock runners and large plenum. This arrangement is not much different, although this plenum will help with flow distribution.
> 
> Again, I'm not taking anything away from this, I actually like the way it's turning out as one of the better options :thumbup:


Marc AutoXtreme was telling me we could expect to see better low-to-midrange power but peak would suffer because of the aeb runners. So yeah, we all know the SEM mani is the chet, but $$$ wise if you can build this yourself you only spend $300-ish in parts and make more power than the OEM intake manis and have the option for driver and passenger side manifold. I guess once we see Issams testing we'll know how it holds up against others including the SEM one. :thumbup:


I may have a chance to dyno with mine and swap in an SEM just to see the power differences throughout the RPM range to make a fair comparsion. Just need to replace my OEM clutch 

Anyone want to make a donation to my clutch kit fund? :laugh:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Okay so I decided to post up my "cute pictures", as per Troll #1, since theres been some movement in this thread recently.


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Are you using a gasket at the bottom of the plenum? it doesn't look welded around the bottom.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

No gasket. Just some handy dandy silicone sealant and that was done just as a precaution. 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

schwartzmagic said:


> No gasket. Just some handy dandy silicone sealant and that was done just as a precaution.
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


:thumbup:

yea i would even like to dyno mines against yours .. mine has shorter runners than yours ..would like to see how that would effect things


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

kamahao112 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> yea i would even like to dyno mines against yours .. mine has shorter runners than yours ..would like to see how that would effect things


Yeah I noticed that. I actually need to have my boy Karey fab me a new runner/plate. He mocked it up on my boy's GTI and had almost an inch of clearance between the plenum and alternator. My plenum sits right on the alternator. No room at all. I'm thinking it's because I have the 120amp alternator and the gti has the original 90amp one. Not sure though, who knows really. Either way I need a new runner/plate fabbed up that has more room between the alternator and the plenum. Maybe I'll have him fab me up some shorter runner to help with power up top. :thumbup:


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Ultra mega like. This may force me to get a spool gun and another bottle for my mig.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

gdoggmoney said:


> Ultra mega like. This may force me to get a spool gun and another bottle for my mig.


Do eeeeet

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

Dynasty 700.


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

So did anybody test these manifolds out?


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

Nevaeh_Speed said:


> So did anybody test these manifolds out?


give me a week .. going to strap it on this car when i head to the dyno .. just waiting on the boost controller


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Soon as you post up the results, I'm going to see if I pull the trigger. Could you also post up the length of you runners also.


----------



## 93VR6Passat (Jan 26, 2005)

Hey guys just a quick question, where are you all getting your stock manifolds cut at? Also where is a good location on the runners to cut? Just under the stock plenum? Any certain angle to try and get close to so as it clears everything? Thanks :beer:


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

i cut mine myself with a hand band saw and flatten it out on a belt sander .. and if you look at the aeb runners they actually taper smaller as it get closer to the plenum so i try to cut it before it gets to small ..as far as the angle ... yea straight ..


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Any updates?

My parts should be here this week.


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

I guess no updates. I'm making mine now... Should be welded up by tomorrow... Still need to swap over the AEB head, but after the BIG So Cal Euro meet.

Pics for clicks


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Short runners are a big pile of fail on a 1.8t... I just tested a manifold with runners which are longer then stock, versus the RMR, which are about an inch shorter then stock. The result- short runner RMR made 2-3 hp more from 8250-8500... Longer setup made 30 hp / 25-30 ft-lb more through the mid range, the results converge at high rpm. I'm sure both of them are making significantly more power then a stock manifold though, somebody sell me a TT225 manifold so I can have a base line # already. 

Just a FWIW for you guys out there nip / tuck / welding.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> somebody sell me a TT225 manifold so I can have a base line # already.


Pete, I may have one I can lend you. Lemme talk to the guy I'm selling it to and see if he doesn't mind waiting.


Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Okay, you can borrow it... Let me know the details via PM so I can send it to you. I was also thinking about maybe lending you the one on my car with the excessive plenum and AEB runners since it's no longer my daily. Let me know.


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

ok got my car up and running (damn you cam chain ), anyhow, I'm going to do some logs next week and compare them to before when I had my USRT manifold and aww head. Gotta fix a leak on the front cam seal first though.

Hope this manifold and aeb head are worth all the trouble.opcorn:


----------



## bootymac (Apr 19, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Short runners are a big pile of fail on a 1.8t... I just tested a manifold with runners which are longer then stock, versus the RMR, which are about an inch shorter then stock. The result- short runner RMR made 2-3 hp more from 8250-8500... Longer setup made 30 hp / 25-30 ft-lb more through the mid range, the results converge at high rpm. I'm sure both of them are making significantly more power then a stock manifold though, somebody sell me a TT225 manifold so I can have a base line # already.
> 
> Just a FWIW for you guys out there nip / tuck / welding.


What's interesting is that if you look at the intake manifold on a STI, the plenum is tiny but it features long runners. I assume this is to minimize lag?

STI from the WRC:


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Fixed the cam seal leak, I wanna do some logs, but it's been 105 degrees here during the day, and doesn't cool off till is pitch black... Damn you summer... Hopefully I can get a average temperature day in a few.


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Logs found here

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5403081-Xcessive-intake-manifold-impressions-w-logs


----------



## 2DR16VT (Mar 16, 2006)

Very interesting thread. Has anyone tested both SEM and home brew to see the difference ?
I'm planning on possibly using this on a FSI setup with the center feed with AEB runners as the line up perfectly to a fsi head. Injection will be intake manifold and not fsi.


----------



## 2DR16VT (Mar 16, 2006)

:wave:


Don R said:


> Vegata GTI has direct experience between the gains of a home brew intake and the SEM.
> 
> Indpendent Testing between a AEB homebrew with a 75mm TB vs a Large port SEM 65mm TB showed gains up top. And again the SEM showed a decrease in BSFC.
> 
> ...


How do you think the sem would perform on the Fsi head ? Injection through the intake though?


----------



## 2DR16VT (Mar 16, 2006)

Ok cool good news , any idea if it's center feed or side feed ?


----------



## 2DR16VT (Mar 16, 2006)

```

```



Don R said:


> Center feed


Please pm me your email address thanks


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

i saw cooler egt's a better balanced afr and a 23whp increase on my BASE FILE from my homebrew large port on a small port head and switching to the SEM largeport. i had an 80mm tb on both.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

it is hands down been shown in other threads by many end users and shops that the SEM is the best 1.8t mani out there hands down.


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

Why would you make a comparison with different TB's? Misleading results no?


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Vegeta Gti said:


> i saw cooler egt's a better balanced afr and a 23whp increase on my BASE FILE from my homebrew large port on a small port head and switching to the SEM largeport. i had an 80mm tb on both.


Better balanced afr and power increase I wouldn't question. EGTs? I don't have a smallport head so ..... Would still like to see how my manifold compares. I know up top the SEM will out perform mine. Would just be curious as to how much? And comparing your old homebrew to the xcessive plenum/aeb runners wouldn't be an equal comparison, no?



Vegeta Gti said:


> it is hands down been shown in other threads by many end users and shops that the SEM is the best 1.8t mani out there hands down.


not questioning any of that. just want to see what the results are. How much better? In your case 23whp more. Is an extra $500 worth 23whp to me? I dunno. I could always just crank up the boost. :laugh:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

i am now a worked largeport and cams with built head..and compared to a large port head with no work and an rmr a buddy has..it feels better down low.


my largeport runners were cleaned up, the exessive is cool..but the runners wil make the difference and unless you spend some $$ your not gonna get runners like the SEM. that to me is the biggest difference about the SEM compared to all others...the injector and it's bung dont dip into the airflow stream, which helps a tona nd allows the fuel to get atomized faster and better prior to cylinder filling.

then take for granted the unobstructed airflow allows for a cooler charge if it isnt jsut hanging out in the plenum like on a stock manifold. the tb does play a huge difference but not too much to realy concern yourself with


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Vegeta Gti said:


> i am now a worked largeport and cams with built head..and compared to a large port head with no work and an rmr a buddy has..it feels better down low.
> 
> 
> my largeport runners were cleaned up, the exessive is cool..*but the runners wil make the difference and unless you spend some $$ your not gonna get runners like the SEM. that to me is the biggest difference about the SEM compared to all others...the injector and it's bung dont dip into the airflow stream, which helps a tona nd allows the fuel to get atomized faster and better prior to cylinder filling.
> ...


*

Yep. Which is why I think until I have a grand im staying with a stocker. Here is a thought to the cast maker, if you can get them to 500$ you'll sell 2x as many of them and nobody would bother with a chinese knockoff in that price range I would think.*


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

Maybe if you can find the SEM on the market it would actually support the market


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

04 GLI Luva said:


> Maybe if you can find the SEM on the market it would actually support the market


Are you referring to websites selling them or them not being avaiable from anywhere?
I emailed INA last week and they had one in stock to send..but i freaking CC wouldnt work via paypal so i couldnt get it =/


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Dub-Nub said:


> Are you referring to websites selling them or them not being avaiable from anywhere?
> I emailed INA last week and they had one in stock to send..but i freaking CC wouldnt work via paypal so i couldnt get it =/


Isn't the one they have for a small port head? Also, don't they have a high mark up on it?


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

schwartzmagic said:


> Isn't the one they have for a small port head? Also, don't they have a high mark up on it?


I requested a large port with spacer, they told me they had one..so dunno


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

I deleted my posts, pardon the interuption.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks. You're quoted everywhere so I guess it doesn't matter and I made a big deal out of nothing. I dunno, I'm on the rag or something. :beer:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

schwartzmagic said:


> Isn't the one they have for a small port head? Also, don't they have a high mark up on it?


We sell them @ $825 USD to Vortexer's. MSRP is $899 USD. Where is the high mark up? :laugh:


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

INA said:


> We sell them @ $825 USD to Vortexer's. MSRP is $899 USD. Where is the high mark up? :laugh:


I think it is at the source, just stating fact. I know, USA made, blah blah..... But the reality is, they'd sell in the thousands if produced cheaper and in more volume.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

its made in canada....not usa......


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

speed51133! said:


> its made in *canada*....not usa......


Product Du Canada
:thumbup:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

INA said:


> We sell them @ $825 USD to Vortexer's. MSRP is $899 USD. Where is the high mark up? :laugh:


lol, my bad. I may have confused your price with 034. Thought it was the same cheet.

:thumbup:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

gdoggmoney said:


> But the reality is, they'd sell in the thousands if produced cheaper and in more volume.


x 1,000,000


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Rumor has it that Don knows Kungfu. Don't get karate chopped Schwartzy, just sayin'.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

lol, nah, its all good.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

So I figured I would update the thread with some new pics...

I had my buddy Karey from Inspired Engineering here in Miami, FL machine some "velocity stacks" into the runner plate since we didn't do it the first time around. I think it came out pretty bad ass. Enjoy.


----------



## tedgram (Jul 2, 2005)

Looks like that will help airflow a bunch.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Can they o-ring that so it seals?


----------



## Don® (Oct 11, 2011)

screwball said:


> Can they o-ring that so it seals?


That's a great idea for the next one, since jigging this one up would require some time to mill the groove.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

tedgram said:


> Looks like that will help airflow a bunch.


Yeah, lets hope.



screwball said:


> Can they o-ring that so it seals?


That's a great idea. I think we'll do that on the next one.



Don® said:


> That's a great idea for the next one, since jigging this one up would require some time to mill the groove.


x2


----------



## Harry Sax (Apr 21, 2011)

Don® said:


> That's a great idea for the next one, since jigging this one up would require some time to mill the groove.


i saw what happened there :sly:


----------



## Don® (Oct 11, 2011)

Harry Sax said:


> i saw what happened there :sly:


Yeah LOL!...:what:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Don® said:


> Yeah LOL!...:what:


Hey Don, spoke to Marco. Thanks for having him call me. Real nice guy.

SEM ftw lol.


----------



## Don® (Oct 11, 2011)

schwartzmagic said:


> Hey Don, spoke to Marco. Thanks for having him call me. Real nice guy.
> 
> SEM ftw lol.


No probs :thumbup:


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

page 6 owned .. wanna say thanks to mr harry sax for the "trumpets" lol


----------



## Harry Sax (Apr 21, 2011)

like to see how that runs, as that is the exact reason i had them. i sent the lower to Pete & Dave. you got the stacks.

:thumbup:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

That looks pretty damn good.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Is that the rare lower intake half we hear so much about?

Or did you slice and carve that out?


----------



## Harry Sax (Apr 21, 2011)

ADR N/A largeport 20v lower.


----------



## blind (Nov 26, 1999)

Harry, where did you get the stacks?


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Harry Sax said:


> ADR N/A largeport 20v lower.






That is exactly what I meant. Thanks dude. Also, whenever you get a chance, begger me says cams please? At your leisure, the Audi is sitll collecting rainwater and sitting while the Jetta gets attention to be the daily driver again. Then Audi goes under knife and 914 gets moved sideways in my tiny garage


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2009)

My Excessive Plenum/AEB manifold










































Sorry guys no before and after logs


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

great things are happening in here:beer::thumbup: who wants to teach me how to weld, lol:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## audis3gr (Feb 23, 2009)

kamahao112 said:


> page 6 owned .. wanna say thanks to mr harry sax for the "trumpets" lol



looks good!!!!
where did you buy the stacks?


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

very nice any dyno numbers from switching from one to another


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

What is the benefit from having the velocity stacks like an inch from the plenum floor verses the stacks being built into the plenum floor.?


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

Anyone?^^^^^?


----------



## IbizaRS (Nov 11, 2006)

Did these manifolds ever get tested?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

no.
i would imagine the plenum is too big.

just assuming that sem, IE, 007, APR all gave it thought They all ended up with smaller plenums after all.

how much this affects anything, no clue...


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

IbizaRS said:


> Did these manifolds ever get tested?


Issam was supposed to test them. He got a hold of all these intake manifolds and was going to do all these dynos and nothing.... I called that the differnce between all the manifolds was marginal at peak power. He sent me a PM claiming otherwise and blah blah blah. I hav yet to see any hard evidence. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

speed51133! said:


> no.
> i would imagine the plenum is too big.
> 
> just assuming that sem, IE, 007, APR all gave it thought They all ended up with smaller plenums after all.
> ...


Have you looked at ForceFeds intake manifold? Take a good look at the size of their plenum... if the nissan and honda motors are making power using this plenum I dont see why it wont make power on our motors.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

IbizaRS said:


> Did these manifolds ever get tested?


i am going to be dyno testing the one I made vs a ie manifold soon here


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

kamahao112 said:


> i am going to be dyno testing the one I made vs a ie manifold soon here


Dope. True world tests from people that actually get stuff done. I've been slacking hard. Still need to dyno tune my kiar.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

schwartzmagic said:


> Have you looked at ForceFeds intake manifold? Take a good look at the size of their plenum... if the nissan and honda motors are making power using this plenum I dont see why it wont make power on our motors.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


Have you ever compared how a stock Honda head flows compared to even a big port 1.8t 20v?
Our heads suck!


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

speed51133! said:


> Have you ever compared how a stock Honda head flows compared to even a big port 1.8t 20v?
> Our heads suck!


Yes I have as a matter of fact. I'm well aware of the differences between the honda heads and vw heads.

Have you seen a KA motor head and compared that to one of our heads? A local friend and my fabricator has a built KA motor putting down 800+whp using an excessive plenum on a 67mm turbo. Theres quite a few VWs making that kind of power on similar sized turbo with large plenums.

So whats your point again?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

wow the http://www.xcessivemanufacturing.com plenum is awesome! are guys using the End Feed Plenum - Honda B & H series? im going to have to keep these in mind for my next build.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

my point is that i can see a honda manifold having a larger plenum because it flows allot more than a vw.

so when i said that the excessive plenum may be too large, based on the fact EVERY plenum for any respectable tuner has a much smaller plenum, maybe honda plenums are not very relevant?

im not positive, but just thinking out loud here.

i dont know if plenum design incorporates how much the head flows, i would imagine it would be a direct relationship....


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

I wish there was some hard data on the new manifolds on the market including this one by a non bias tester. I have one, but I'm waiting on the 034 mani to be released, as it's close to the IE mani, but cheaper. And the SEM for me is out of the question due to Driver side TB location. 

Maybe there is a sole out there with a BT and supporting parts that would be willing to do some dyno time, with cool down time in between manifold changes, running a hemi TB (as it's the biggest so far).


----------



## mattevandavis (Jun 15, 2006)

I think the whole discussion is relevant to what turbo what mods and what tune.

There is flow info on many intakes - exclusive of the new ones. So given that what turbo is required to flow that much air and at what rpm will 1.8L engine use that much give the pressure the turbo can provide?

If I have the worlds largest intake and turbo, at some point I exceed the capability of the engine with out major pressure increases.

Will these improve flow over stock? Yes in almost every case. 

Is it right for your setup? That is the data we should ask for. What intake maximizes YOUR setup? 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------

